# ICT Security Specialist Migration



## aazuree (Jan 2, 2013)

First of all I would like to thank the Moderators, fellow expats and people giving valuable advices on Migration prospective, which helps newbies like me and saves lot of money.. Hats off and a Big thanks before I start my topic. 


I am currently in the process of migrating to Australia under the Skilled migrant category.
I have few queries and after months of research on the web, googling lots of stuffs and regularly following posts related to skilled migration in this forum, I'm moving ahead and starting a thread which people would help and guide users like me in successfully looking what we want.

Im a Penetration Tester with 3.9 years of experience planning to migrate to Australia. I'm currently iin the process of procuring documents and consolidating them to apply for ACS Assessment under the ANZSCO Code 262112 -ICT Security Specialist.

I have worked with couple of employers before and now in with the Third employer.

I have certain doubts which I would like to get expert advice.
The first employer with whom I worked was a startup company and now they have closed due to financial crisis and partner issues. However I managed to get a statutory declaration from the company`s HR as he`s a very good friend of mine. Will that suffice for evidencing my experience with that company, along with the pay slips. --- Experts pls advice.

And when concerned about ACS assessment baseline my total experience would count to one year and nine months post ACS deduction for eligibility criteria which would render me 0 points for Experience - My concern is if I intend to apply for state sponsorship in Victoria or NSW or Canberra will they count my Total exp- Being 3.9 years.

Also to satisfy the points for eligibility 
I will get 
Age - I fall under 25-32 category so I would get 30 points 
IELTS - I need to get 20 points IELTS band 8 for independent migration
Education - I have Masters from UK with an accredited Bachelor's degree in IT - 15 points
Work Experience - 0 Points as I have less than 3 years exp post ACS baseline deduction.

Presuming that I have 30+10(IELTS band 7) +15 point and 5 points If I have to opt for State sponsor, what are all the hurdles I would come across at that point when I file an EOI.
Which would be the best suited visa subclass for me to go ahead , and are there any chances of rejection due to Professional experience criteria being a factor.
Can experts please advice !!! 

I thank you all again for your views.

- Moderators could you kindly change this thread if posted in the wrong place.

Thanks,


Vikram


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

you will get zero points for experience but if you apply for state sponsorship you can get one (because they actually consider how much you really worked for)

only victoria is providing sponsorship for security specialist 

I am also on the same boat, i will apply for victoria next week but as far as i heard they tend to reject every applicant these days and since noone else is accepting security specialists we might be waiting till july


----------



## aazuree (Jan 2, 2013)

Also i saw in ACT state our Anzsco code is available for sponsorship, but they have limited opening there, any idea how the market would be after july 14, and will there be any advantages for us, coz the current fy year`s quota 1700 applications, only 758 have been filled, so i think there might be still a broader scope for us!!!!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I mean they should accept any applicant who is satisfying the minimum requirements since they only have filled 55% of the total quota in the first 7 months. I really dont understand why some people which already satisfy the minimum requirements still gets rejected. 

I can understand software testers are getting rejected (because their quota is almost full) but for security specialist we shouldnt have any problem


----------



## tantan911 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hunter85 said:


> I mean they should accept any applicant who is satisfying the minimum requirements since they only have filled 55% of the total quota in the first 7 months. I really dont understand why some people which already satisfy the minimum requirements still gets rejected.
> 
> I can understand software testers are getting rejected (because their quota is almost full) but for security specialist we shouldnt have any problem



I would like to take your opinion since i'm so confused between choosing:

ICT Security Specialist (262112)

OR

Computer Network & Systems Engineer (263111)



Since my work including both duties so I can get my experience certificates for both but i'm so confused which job ID to apply for, which one is more guaranteed and faster for invitation?

I got bachelor degree in information system.

My score after the assessment will be 65 for 189 .. i'm targeting 189 subclass.

My question is: which job ID is more booming or got more chances for invitation at 65 points?

Waiting for your help ... Thanks


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

tantan911 said:


> I would like to take your opinion since i'm so confused between choosing:
> 
> ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> 
> ...



Hi,

263111- Computer and Network Engineer category is in pro-rata, which means you have to wait much longer time to get the invitation for sure.

According to 3rd january invitation round results, which is posted on DIBP website as well, people who applied for 189 with *70pts* till 21st Sept 2017 got the the invitaion on 3rd jan 2018 invitation round. Means more than 3 months backlog for 70 pointers Just imagine how much you have to wait with 65pts. May be you will never get the invitation, or may be occupation will reach to it's ceiling until your turn will come.

I would highly recommend you to apply for ICT Specialist. Currently DIBP is inviting people with only 70pts in all occupations. It is just beacuse of their system upgradation. When dibp system will settle down, they will start giving invitations to 60 and 65 pointers as well.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello I’m an info security practitioner, based on your experience you will not get a positive if you apply for network engineer


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

sarim1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 263111- Computer and Network Engineer category is in pro-rata, which means you have to wait much longer time to get the invitation for sure.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarim

I have lodged EOI on 1/12/17 for ICT sec specialist with 60 points. I will get 5 extra points of age in the first week of May. My graduate visa is finishing on 20th August 2018. What do you think can I get the invitation in this financial year? Awaiting for your kind reply. Thanks


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Sarim
> 
> I have lodged EOI on 1/12/17 for ICT sec specialist with 60 points. I will get 5 extra points of age in the first week of May. My graduate visa is finishing on 20th August 2018. What do you think can I get the invitation in this financial year? Awaiting for your kind reply. Thanks


Currently DIBP is giving invite only 70pointers and above in all categories. I have no idea at all whether it will go down to 60 or not. Keep a close eye on immitracker to get the idea to get the invitation in your occupation.


----------

